# med mj growers question.



## Funkfarmer (Jun 14, 2009)

This is a question for all the LEGAL med growers, Is there any special requirements or degrees, etc. needed to grow? Government requirements.

Thanks


----------



## TwIsTeD-SmOkEr (Jun 14, 2009)

I am not from USA but i understand it varies from state to state and usually need a growers permit ? there is a certificate you need but i don't know the name, it was on a documentry i watched ages ago lol


----------



## Funkfarmer (Jun 14, 2009)

Im just curios to know if you need to bee like a certified botonist or need a degree or what. Because if they legalize PA i want to be ready


----------



## TwIsTeD-SmOkEr (Jun 14, 2009)

You could possibly make some anonymous telephone calls to government departments to find out ? just a suggestion if theres no luck on other means.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jun 15, 2009)

All you need is a perscription and the dedication to finish a quality grow.

No "Schooling" required. Recommended, but not required.


----------



## Funkfarmer (Jun 15, 2009)

My question has to do with selling to a med facility, not for personal use.


----------



## NorCalHal (Jun 15, 2009)

smoky anda bandit said:
			
		

> My question has to do with selling to a med facility, not for personal use.


 
Bring your "A" game. No degree required. You just have to have better quality then "the other guy".


----------



## greenfriend (Jun 15, 2009)

you receive your "degree" when you've grown stuff that sells for $60/8th at the club, then your growing some FIRE


----------

